# There Could Be A Price For Free Software



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Q. What effects are there in putting a lot of free software on your computer?

A. The answer is, "Usually lots." Sometimes you get more than what you bargained for. Let's say you download a free program to organize your MP3s. In addition to installing the MP3 organizer, you may unknowingly install other software too.

Most often you'll get a program that serves up ads on your computer. These ads can pop up even when your computer isn't connected to the Internet!

Before you download a program, check to see if it's a known adware or spyware offender. Spyware-Guide lets you search here.

Also, read the software's Terms and Conditions. Beware of any language indicating that third-party software will be installed or the sharing of customer or marketing data. Of course, if someone is shady enough to include adware, there may be no notice at all.

Consistently scan your system for adware programs. Two free programs that will scan and eliminate adware are Ad-aware and Spybot Search and Destroy. Both can be downloaded on my Best Shareware Picks page. 

Kim's Tips


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

That's why I typically get mine from sites that are known for offering free software with CLEAN EULA'S. Such as www.nonags.com Liz


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

southernlady said:


> That's why I typically get mine from sites that are known for offering free software with CLEAN EULA'S. Such as www.nonags.com Liz


Very Wise :up:


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Another thing you often get with free software...........
.........*clutter!*

With anything free, the temptation is to download and install it whether you really need it or not. Before long your hard drive is full and your registry weighs about 5 pounds!


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

Or you could go to my freeware site  Hint: in my sig


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I like GNU software.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

southernlady said:


> That's why I typically get mine from sites that are known for offering free software with CLEAN EULA'S. Such as www.nonags.com Liz


Hi Liz,
I have seen you refer to the above in the past. I have Googled EULAS but remain unsatisfied. Would you care to amplify for the benefit of the uninformed?

Have also been to Nonags.Do you find the need to pay or not?

Foxfire
Simon


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Okay, as far as www.nonags.com is concerned, there is a nonmember section that you do not have to pay to access. That is the section I play in. Obviously you would get more if you paid to access the other section.

The EULAS, I will have to do a screen shot of a couple of them to show you what I mean so it will take me a few to get the information. But I will, I'll be back with that part. Liz


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

These are the pictures of the screensaver I downloaded from a standard screensaver website.

This is what the entire EULA read:

***********************************************
This document contains:
WEBDEVAZ GENERAL TERMS AND CONDITIONS ("T&Cs").
LINK TO NETPAL EULA.
***********************************************

BEFORE INSTALLING THE SOFTWARE YOU DOWNLOADED THROUGH THE WEBDEVAZ NETWORK WITH EZULA TOPTEXT ILOOKUP, YOU MUST AGREE TO THESE PRIVACY STATEMENTS AND LICENSE AGREEMENTS LISTED BELOW. PLEASE READ THEM CAREFULLY AND MAKE SURE YOU UNDERSTAND THEM. THEY CONTAIN IMPORTANT INFORMATION THAT YOU SHOULD KNOW REGARDING THE WEBDEVAZ NETWORK AND EZULA INC.

**********************************************
WEBDEVAZ GENERAL TERMS AND CONDITIONS ("T&Cs")
**********************************************
BY DOWNLOADING THIS FILE, YOU ACCEPT TO BE BOUND BY ALL OF THESE GENERAL TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF WEBDEVAZ AND THEIR DOWNLOAD PARTNERS WHOSE TERMS AND CONDITIONS MAY APPEAR AFTER THE WEBDEVAZ TERMS AND CONDITIONS.

Ownership; All Users of This Computer Bound. You represent and warrant that you are the owner of the computer or the owner of the computer has authorized you to install and use the Software. You agree not to use the Software in a manner prohibited by law or in violation of any contractual provision for which you are bound and you agree to comply with all applicable laws, rules and regulations related to its use.

WebDevAZ consists of multiple Internet/World Wide Web sites, web pages, products and services (collectively "Products and Services") owned and/or operated by WebDevAZ or its designees, including the FILESUBMIT.COM Web Sites.

WebDevAZ currently provides visitors with access to a collection of Internet/World Wide Web Products and Services through its network of properties. You understand and agree that the Products and Services are provided on an "AS-IS" and "AS AVAILABLE" basis and that WebDevAZ assumes no responsibility for the Content, timeliness, deletion, mis-delivery or failure to store any member communications or personalization settings.

You agree not to reproduce, duplicate, copy, sell, resell or exploit for any commercial or other purposes, the whole of any portion of WebDevAZ Products and Services, use of the Products and Services, or access to the Products and Services.

You agree, at any time during the period of these T&Cs, that WebDevAZ, in its sole discretion, reserves the right to revise these T&Cs and any Additional Terms at anytime, effective upon making the modified provisions available on the WebDevAZ network; and to change the Products and Services provided under these T&Cs. Any such revision or change will be binding and effective immediately on posting of the revised T&Cs or change to the Products and Services on an WebDevAZ web site or web page, or notification to you by e-mail or regular mail as per the Notices section of these T&Cs. You are responsible for regularly reviewing these T&Cs. Your continued use of the WebDevAZ network after any such changes shall constitute your consent to such changes. WebDevAZ does not and will not assume any obligation to notify you of any changes to these T&Cs or any Additional Terms.

As a condition of your use of the Products and Services, you warrant to WebDevAZ that you will not use the Products and Services for any purpose that is unlawful or prohibited by these terms, conditions and notices. You understand that all information, data, text, software, music, sound, photographs, graphics, video, messages or other materials ("Content"), whether publicly posted or privately transmitted, are the sole responsibility of you and/or the person from which such Content originated. WebDevAZ may not control the Content posted via the Products and Services and, as such, does not guarantee the accuracy, integrity or quality of such Content. You understand that by using the Products and Services, you may be exposed to Content that is offensive, indecent or objectionable. Under no circumstances will WebDevAZ be liable in any way for any Content, including but not limited to, any errors or omissions in any Content, or any loss or damage of any kind incurred as a result of the use of any Content posted, emailed or otherwise transmitted via the Products and Services. 
You agree to abide by all applicable local, state, national and international laws and regulations.

You acknowledge that WebDevAZ may have added third party software to the products and services, and that by installing such products and services you understand that this third party software may affect the way your computer performs. You agree that you must evaluate, and bear all risks associated with, the use of any Content, including any reliance on the accuracy, completeness, or usefulness of such Content.

You acknowledge that WebDevAZ may not pre-screen Content, but that WebDevAZ and its designees shall have the right (but not the obligation) in their sole discretion to refuse or move any Content that is available through the Products and Services. You agree that you must evaluate, and bear all risks associated with, the use of any Content, including any reliance on the accuracy, completeness, or usefulness of such Content.

WebDevAZ is not obligated to monitor the Content. However, with respect to the use of the Products and Services offered, WebDevAZ, in its sole discretion, reserves the right to preserve any information and may also disclose such if required to do so by law or in the good faith belief that such preservation or disclosure is reasonably necessary to: (a) comply with legal process; (b) enforce these T&Cs; (c) respond to claims that any Content violates the rights of third-parties; or (d) protect the rights, property, or safety of WebDevAZ, its members and the public.

You understand that the technical processing and transmission of the Products and Services, including the Content, may involve (a) transmissions over various networks; and (b) changes to conform and adapt to technical requirements of connecting networks or devices.

Unless otherwise provided, WebDevAZ does not claim ownership of the materials provided to WebDevAZ (including feedback and suggestions) or posted, upload, inputted or submited.

Data and certain other information about you is subject to our Privacy Policy. For more information, please see our privacy policy at http://www.filesubmit.com/privacy.php. WebDevAZ is specifically exempt from coverage under Children's Online Privacy Protection Act (COPPA) since neither WebDevAZ nor its affiliates operates a web site directed to children under thirteen (13) years of age that collections personal identifiable information from children under thirteen (13) years of age, and does not operate a general audience web site and have actual knowledge that personal identifiable information is collected from children under thirteen (13) years of age.

Any software that is made available to download from or otherwise through the Products and Services, excluding software that may be made available by third parties via WebDevAZ, ("Software") is the copyrighted work of WebDevAZ and/or its suppliers. Your use of the Software is governed by these T&Cs and the applicable Additional Terms, and the terms of the end user license agreement, if any, which accompanies or is included with the Software ("License Agreement"). To the extent that the License Agreement conflicts with the T&CS and/or Additional Terms, the terms of the License Agreement shall govern your use of the Software. You may not install or use any Software that is accompanied by or includes a License Agreement unless you first agree to the License Agreement. For any Software not accompanied by a license agreement, WebDevAZ hereby grants to you, the user, a personal, non-exclusive, non-transferable and revocable license to use the Software for viewing and otherwise using the particular Product and Service in accordance with the applicable T&Cs, and for no other purpose. In addition, you shall keep intact all and may not alter any copyright and other proprietary notices contained in such Software. All Software is owned by WebDevAZ and/or its suppliers, and is protected to the maximum extent permitted by copyright laws and international treaty provisions. Any reproduction or redistribution of the Software is expressly prohibited, and may result in severe civil and criminal penalties. Persons violating the foregoing, or who otherwise misappropriate any intellectual property or proprietary rights related to the Software may be prosecuted to the maximum extent under the law. Without limiting the foregoing, copying or reproducing the software to any other server or location for further reproduction or redistribution is expressly prohibited. You may not decompile, disassemble, reverse engineer or otherwise attempt to discover any trade secret contained in any software provided hereunder.

WebDevAZ may terminate these T&Cs and your access to WebDevAZ (in whole or in part) and related Products and Services at any time, with or without cause, and with or without notice. Anyone determined by WebDevAZ to have violated these T&Cs may be barred from using the WebDevAZ network, or from receiving any products, services or benefits from WebDevAZ.

The Products and Services may provide, or third parties may provide, links to other Internet/World Wide Web sites or resources. WebDevAZ has no control over such sites and resources and you acknowledge and agree that WebDevAZ is not responsible for the availability of such external sites or resources, and does not endorse and is not responsible or liable for any Content, advertising, products, or other materials on or available from such sites or resources. You further acknowledge and agree that WebDevAZ shall not be responsible or liable, directly or indirectly, for any damage or loss caused or alleged to be caused by or in connection with use of or reliance on any such Content, goods or services available on or through any such site or resource. You acknowledge and agree that the Products and Services and any necessary software used in connection with the Products and Services contain proprietary and confidential information that is protected by applicable intellectual property and other laws. You further acknowledge and agree that Content contained in sponsor advertisements or information presented to you through the Products and Services or advertisers is protected by copyrights, trademarks, service marks, patents or other proprietary rights and laws. Except as expressly authorized by WebDevAZ or its designees, you agree not to modify, rent, lease, loan, sell, distribute or create derivative works based on the Products and Services or the Software, in whole or in part.

GENERAL DISCLAIMER

YOU AGREE THAT YOUR USE OF WebDevAZ PRODUCTS AND SERVICES IS SOLELY AT YOUR OWN RISK. YOU AGREE THAT SUCH PRODUCTS AND SERVICES ARE PROVIDED ON AN "AS IS" AND "AS AVAILABLE" BASIS. WebDevAZ EXPRESSLY DISCLAIMS ALL WARRANTIES OF ANY KIND, WHETHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NON-INFRINGEMENT. WebDevAZ MAKES NO WARRANTY THAT THE PRODUCTS AND SERVICES WILL MEET YOUR REQUIREMENTS, OR THAT THE PRODUCTS AND SERVICES WILL BE UNINTERRUPTED, TIMELY, SECURE, OR ERROR FREE; NOR DOES WebDevAZ MAKE ANY WARRANTY AS TO THE RESULTS THAT MAY BE OBTAINED FROM THE USE OF THE PRODUCTS AND SERVICES OR AS TO THE ACCURACY OR RELIABILITY OF ANY INFORMATION OBTAINED THROUGH THE PRODUCTS AND SERVICES OR THAT DEFECTS IN THE PRODUCTS AND SERVICES WILL BE CORRECTED. YOU UNDERSTAND AND AGREE THAT ANY MATERIAL AND/OR DATA DOWNLOADED OR OTHERWISE OBTAINED THROUGH THE USE OF THE PRODUCTS AND SERVICES IS DONE AT YOUR OWN DISCRETION AND RISK AND THAT YOU WILL BE SOLELY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE TO YOUR COMPUTER SYSTEM OR LOSS OF DATA THAT RESULTS FROM THE DOWNLOAD OF SUCH MATERIAL AND/OR DATA. WebDevAZ MAKES NO WARRANTY REGARDING ANY PRODUCTS AND SERVICES PURCHASED OR ANY TRANSACTIONS ENTERED INTO THROUGH THE PRODUCTS AND SERVICES. NO ADVICE OR INFORMATION, WHETHER ORAL OR WRITTEN, OBTAINED BY YOU FROM WebDevAZ OR THROUGH THE PRODUCTS AND SERVICES SHALL CREATE ANY WARRANTY NOT EXPRESSLY MADE HEREIN.

LIMITATION OF LIABILITY

YOU AGREE THAT WebDevAZ'S ENTIRE LIABILITY, AND YOUR EXCLUSIVE REMEDY, WITH RESPECT TO ANY PRODUCTS AND SERVICES PROVIDED UNDER THESE T&CS AND ANY BREACH OF THESE T&CS IS SOLELY LIMITED TO THE DISCONTINUANCE OF USE OF WebDevAZ PRODUCTS AND SERVICES. WebDevAZ AND ITS CONTRACTORS, AGENTS, EMPLOYEES, OFFICERS, DIRECTORS, STOCKHOLDERS, VENDORS, REPRESENTATIVES AND AFFILIATES SHALL NOT BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES RESULTING FROM THE USE, MISUSE OR INABILITY TO USE ANY OF THE PRODUCTS AND SERVICES OR FOR THE COST OF PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE PRODUCTS AND SERVICES. WebDevAZ DISCLAIMS ANY AND ALL LOSS OR LIABILITY RESULTING FROM, BUT NOT LIMITED TO: (a) LOSS OR LIABILITY RESULTING FROM ACCESS DELAYS OR ACCESS INTERRUPTIONS; (b) LOSS OR LIABILITY RESULTING FROM DATA NON-DELIVERY OR DATA MIS-DELIVERY; (c) LOSS OR LIABILITY RESULTING FROM CONDITIONS BEYOND OUR REASONABLE CONTROL AFTER EXERCISING SUCH CONTROL, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO INTERRUPTION OF POWER, FIRE, FLOOD, ACCIDENT, STORM, ACTS OF WAR, RIOT, GOVERNMENT INTERFERENCE, STRIKES OR WALKOUTS; (d) LOSS OR LIABILITY RESULTING FROM THE UNAUTHORIZED USE OR MISUSE OF YOUR ACCOUNT IDENTIFIER OR PASSWORD; (e) LOSS OR LIABILITY RESULTING FROM ERRORS, OMISSIONS, OR MISSTATEMENTS IN ANY AND ALL INFORMATION OR PRODUCTS AND SERVICES PROVIDED UNDER THESE T&CS OR ADDITIONAL TERMS; (f) LOSS OR LIABILITY RESULTING FROM THE INTERRUPTION OF YOUR PRODUCTS AND SERVICES. YOU AGREE THAT WebDevAZ WILL NOT BE LIABLE FOR ANY LOSS OF REGISTRATION AND USE OF YOUR DOMAIN NAME, OR FOR INTERRUPTION OF BUSINESS, OR ANY INDIRECT, SPECIAL, INCIDENTAL, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES OF ANY KIND (INCLUDING LOST PROFITS) REGARDLESS OF THE FORM OF ACTION WHETHER IN CONTRACT, TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE), OR OTHERWISE, EVEN IF WE HAVE BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES. 
EXCLUSIONS AND LIMITATIONS

SOME STATES DO NOT ALLOW THE EXCLUSION OR LIMITATION OF LIABILITY FOR CONSEQUENTIAL OR INCIDENTAL DAMAGES, IN SUCH STATES, WebDevAZ LIABILITY IS LIMITED TO THE EXTENT PERMITTED BY LAW.

INDEMNIFICATION

You agree to release, indemnify, and hold WebDevAZ, its contractors, agents, employees, attorneys, officers, directors, stockholders, vendors, representatives and affiliates harmless from all liabilities, claims and expenses, including without limitation attorneys' fees relating to or arising under these T&Cs or Additional Terms, the Products and Services provided hereunder or your use of the Products and Services, including without limitation infringement by you, or someone else using the Products and Services with your computer, of any intellectual property or other proprietary right of any person or entity, any misrepresentation, fraud, deceit, failure to disclose or material omission of the representations and warranties, rights, responsibilities, obligations, duties made in these T&Cs or Additional Terms or from the violation of any of our operating rules or policy relating to the Products and Services provided.

WebDevAZ is either a trademark or registered trademark of WebDevAZ Inc. The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.

COPYRIGHTS AND COPYRIGHT AGENTS

WebDevAZ respects the intellectual property of others, and we ask our members to do the same. If you believe that your work has been copied in a way that constitutes copyright infringement, please provide WebDevAZ's Copyright Agent the following information:

(i) an electronic or physical signature of the person authorized to act on behalf of the owner of the copyright interest;
(ii) a description of the copyrighted work that you claim has been infringed; 
(iii) a description of where the material that you claim is infringing is on the site;
(iv) your address, telephone number, and email address; 
(v) a statement by you that you have a good faith belief that the disputed use is not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law;
(vi) a statement by you, made under penalty of perjury, that the above information in your Notice is accurate and that you are the copyright owner or authorized to act on the copyright owner's behalf.

WebDevAZ's agent for notice of claims of copyright infringement on the network of web sites can be contacted as follows:

By mail:
WebDevAZ INC.
4802 East Ray Road, PMB 23144
Phoenix, AZ 85044
By telephone: (480) 503-8338
By email: [email protected]

COPYRIGHT AND TRADEMARK NOTICES

All contents of the WebDevAZ network are: Copyright (c) 1999-2001 WebDevAZ, Technology, Inc. and/or its designees. All rights reserved.

GENERAL INFORMATION

These T&Cs constitute the entire agreement between you and WebDevAZ and govern your use of the Products and Services, superceding any prior agreements between you and WebDevAZ. You also may be subject to additional terms and conditions that may apply when you use the Products and Services, third party content or third party software. You must be at least eighteen (18) years of age, and you hereby represent and warrant that you are at least eighteen (18) years of age. If you are not, you must obtain and submit to WebDevAZ prior parental/guardian written approval. These T&Cs and the relationship between you and WebDevAZ shall be governed by the laws of the State of Arizona without regard to its conflict of law provisions. You and WebDevAZ agree to submit to the personal and exclusive jurisdiction of the courts located within the Maricopa county of Arizona. The failure of WebDevAZ to exercise or enforce any right or provision of these T&Cs shall not constitute a waiver of such right or provision. If any provision of these T&Cs is found by a court of competent jurisdiction to be invalid, the parties nevertheless agree that the court should endeavor to give effect to the parties' intentions as reflected in the provision, and the other provisions of these T&Cs remain in full force and effect.
************************************
END OF WEBDEVAZ TERMS AND CONDITIONS
************************************

********************
LINK TO NETPAL EULA.
********************
http://207.182.241.237/ads/filesubmit/index.htm
***************************
END OF LINK TO NETPAL EULA.
***************************


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

The Clean EULA came from nonags and will take three posts to do it. Liz


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Here is #2


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

And #3


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Good grief! Yes, I have got it now, thank you, much appreciated  

Foxfire


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

What was the point of those posts? The Eglum EULA is the same whether you get it from nonags or any other freeware site (such as mine). Another good freeware site is http://www.snapfiles.com/freeware/freeware.html

Could have simply referred to the nongas disclaimer:
"Nonags is the safest place on the Internet to download free software from. Before we list anything here we check for viruses, trojans, spyware etc. And even if we find something clean, it still has to pass our special "cheesetest" which for obvious reasons we do not publish exact specs. NonagsPlus is even safer, downloads are from our server and files can't be switched after we list them. Sure all this means a lot of work for us, but it's what brings our visitors back for years... and that's how we like it."
http://nonags.com/

Simple


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Ask foxfire the point of the posts and yes, I could have gotten a clean eula from someplace else but a disclaimer isn't the same as seeing what someone should ACTUALLY see on the screen when they start installing it. THAT was the point. Many people don't understand what a EULA should really look like, Maybe you and I do but not everyone does. And the more we educate, the better of they are. And if it takes pictures to do that, so be it. Liz


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

LOL - to any newbies out there - the EULA is the first thing that hits you between the eyes when you install almost any program.

Oh - and here's the official defnintion:
http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/E/EULA.html

Short for End-User License Agreement, the type of license used for most software. An EULA is a legal contract between the manufacturer and/or the author and the end user of an application. The EULA details how the software can and cannot be used and any restrictions that the manufacturer imposes (e.g., most EULAs of proprietary software prohibit the user from sharing the software with anyone else).

Not every EULA is the same. Some contracts stipulate acceptance of the agreement simply by opening the shrink-wrapped package; some require the user to mail back to the manufacturer a signed agreement or acceptance card; some require the user to accept the agreement after the application is installed by clicking on an acceptance form that appears on the users monitor. This last method is typical of applications that can be downloaded from the Internet. In all instances, the user has the option of not accepting the EULA, subsequently surrendering the rights and ability to use the software.

As in typical legal contracts, the EULA protects both parties from liability if the software is used in a way not intended by the manufacturer or author.

The EULA also is often referred to as the software license or user license.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Coathanger. 

Southern Lady*s example amplified & re-assured me that my interpretation of an Eula was correct.

I too, had read the Nonags disclaimer & was simply seeking personal re-assurance from Liz, who I trust.

It satisfied me & I am confident it will do the same for others too.

Foxfire


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

Not a problem. I don't think she realized she could have attached all 3 screenshots in a single post.

The ironic thing is that Software Cos take it you have read the EULA and you're assumed to have agreed to its terms. Obviously not always the case


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ah yes, the scourge of spyware or adware. One way that I check to make sure free software is spyware free is by looking at the EULA (End User License Agreement). It usually tells you if your free software is bundled with other software which usually means it contains spyware or adware. Also, I look for things on the webpage of the free software that says "No Spyware!" or something like that. Even then I don't consider the software to be totally safe. Oftentimes, I'll research the software on the web by asking for reviews of it in forums or by looking at various pages that discuss the software. Then, if it looks OK, I'll download it but after installing, I run my spyware scanners just to be certain. Most of the time you can detect whether spyware is included by looking at the EULA.


----------



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

The e-Trust Pest Patrol research center has a very comprehensive listing of pests:
http://research.pestpatrol.com/


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Absolutely right, Coathanger/Holly. I admit to having reached the stage where I collect freeware utilities like stamps  & have been ticking the "I AGREE" button without reading the script of the EULA  

The above thread has taught me to be far more circumspect, before downloading, even though I run a strict regime of security.

Many thanks

Foxfire


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Coathanger, I've tried attaching three at one time and when I did, they didn't turn out the way I wanted them to, as in showing up like that. YES, they would attach but people would have to click on them to make them appear. This way, they just were there. kwim? Liz


----------

